# Colorado Boys...



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Whad-a-ya think?

We've had it easy since the end of January!

Is this one going to be the hard spring storm we have seen in the past - i.e. upslope giving 2 ft in town, and 3-4 in the Front Range?

Wind is right; don't know if there is enough moisture coming from Baja.

No matter, I'm fueled, chained, and hooked up. Been caught off guard before! You folks around Conifer & Bailey - holler if you need help. I'm about 45 minutes away (and need the work)!


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

Well, we got it pretty good. 30 to 32 inches depending on where you measured. Lost one truck with hydraulic leak. Normall, you just go buy another line. The power was out at NAPA and he would have had to drive all the way to Denver. Yuuck. Other truck down with tranny problems. Replaced with backhoe. Not elegant, but effective. 
Actually had to break out the newholland 170 w/ Erskine blower to open a road wide enough to be safe.  Oh well, that may be it for the year. Go out with a bang payup


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

you lucky colorado guys i am ready for winter again its too damn hot here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Good luck, Scott. Good to hear your backup equipment is keeping you going. 

Probably having flashbacks to '03 almost.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

Almost Mark. We have now broken 190" for the season. And we still have about 2 weeks left before we are for sure done. All time record for us was 210" in 1996/97 so 10 years repeat performance. I can do that...payup


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

Here are a couple pics from our storm on April 24th. We ultimately got about 30" of heavy wet "Sierra cement". You know- the kind of stuff that welds itself to the pavement when you first move it and is almost impossible to move a 2nd time.  The storm started late so the first pic is about 6:30 am in the middle of rush hour. Then we have my new guy stuck on the first job. Not a good way to start. Then the 3500 with Boss 9'2" V doing what it does best- opening deep roads.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks like it was nasty stuff, Scott. 

What happened with the truck, looks like he backed off or slid off the drive?


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

The stuck was a culde-sac with a big drop off on one side. He was backing up in a white out and thought he had 10 ft further when he dropped off the edge.  but ya know... we've all done it


----------

